# Painting Water Towers with Graphics



## jon enten (Mar 21, 2011)

Wondering if anyone has any expertise or experience with painting or attaching large vinyl murals or graphics on water towers? What works best and how much does this type of service cost?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

welcome jon,

Is painting/decorating large structures a normal thing for you? Or are you just thinking about expanding?

If the second, what's your expertise now?


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

..................


----------

